# How To Make Even, Professional-Looking M&P Bars?



## rpclarke (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I've started making large batches of melt and pour soap bars using custom HDPE molds and a regular soap cutter (block of wood with a marker plus a blade). It works fine, but the soaps aren't completely even and weight different amounts. I think this is largely because of the cutter, but I know the ones with lots of wires that cut a bar all at once aren't suitable for M&P soaps as they're too hard. Does anyone have any idea how I can make more even-looking soaps? I'm looking to start selling in shops soon and I need them to look really professional. I'm willing to spend some decent money if it will help (and hopefully speed things up!)
Many thanks!


----------



## SoapFun (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi there Rpclarke,
There is a single bar cutter available, that's made for softer m&p loaves, I bought one.  If you make it with low sweat (harder) m&p, it will be too hard for the cutter.  But should do fine with softer than low sweat type based soap loaves.  I snapped my wire on 1st use cuz I had mixed goat milk m&p with low sweat, about 1:1 ratio.  But, since low sweat is harder, it snapped it.  Otherwise, if you don't use low sweat, it should be fine, you just have to go slow using it.  Maple Leaf Soap sells the cutter, here is the link:  https://mapleleafsoap.com/shop/ols/...r-melt-pour-cold-processed-hot-processed-soap
Best wishes, hope this helps!


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 17, 2021)

I think it depends if you are going for perfect, machine cut commercial bars or slightly imperfect artisan soap. It would depend on how many bars you are cutting at one time.

Oh don't forget your trade scales and your CPSR before you sell!


----------



## lsg (Feb 17, 2021)

Why not try silicone cavity molds?  There are many designs available.


----------



## rpclarke (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Unoftunately silicon molds are just too slow, I make about 400-500 soaps a week and that would take far too long  Most of the melt and pour bases I use would be too hard for the cutter you suggested as well SoapFun. I am after more of a commercial cutter but I just haven't found one for melt and pour as I guess it's not often use commercially, if anyone has any suggestions that would be very helpful! Thank you


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

rpclarke said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. Unoftunately silicon molds are just too slow, I make about 400-500 soaps a week and that would take far too long  Most of the melt and pour bases I use would be too hard for the cutter you suggested as well SoapFun. I am after more of a commercial cutter but I just haven't found one for melt and pour as I guess it's not often use commercially, if anyone has any suggestions that would be very helpful! Thank you


If you reach out to Bud Haffner through Etsy, or one of the other soap-cutter fabricators, maybe they could design something that would work for you.


----------



## rpclarke (Feb 17, 2021)

That's a good idea, I'll reach out to some people on Etsy.


----------



## lsg (Feb 17, 2021)

You could try slab molds with dividers.


----------



## SoapFun (Feb 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> If you reach out to Bud Haffner through Etsy, or one of the other soap-cutter fabricators, maybe they could design something that would work for you.


I asked Bud to make me a certain type of cutter and he said he's too busy with what he's already working on, hard to keep up with orders.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 17, 2021)

Bud Haffner makes cutters for cp soap and had his tooling for making such cutters. It takes a completely different cutter to cut melt and pour soap. This is almost the same type of setup my daughter had when she was in the melt and pour business never finding a multi-cutter. She also made a lot of melt and pour, The knife is a double-handle long cheese knife but I do not know where she bought her box. 
https://www.amazon.com/Double-Plast...ble+handle+cheese+knife&qid=1613620936&sr=8-2


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 18, 2021)

If you are making that amount of soap you need a commercial soap cutting press. I have seen a UK one in the past but I remember it being £2-3000 and being, I think, hydraulic. I will have a look see if I can find it

Knew I had seen it somewhere soapequipment.com fo a custom m& p cutter but its about £2500


----------



## rpclarke (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I did ask Bud and he says he sells one on his website that uses a wire cutter but is for M&P, I'm not sure why that one is suitable when most like that aren't so I'm waiting on a reply there otherwise it might be quite good. A commercial hydraulic cutter might also be a good option and probably a lot quicker too so thanks for that link LilyJo!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 18, 2021)

If the production model that Bud makes for M&P isn’t what you need, you might reach out to some of the other popular soap equipment makers, like LiluSoapTools or Workshop Heritage. Maybe one of them would be willing to expand into M&P cutters if they know there is demand for that. Or at least they might make a one-off custom version for you.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Feb 18, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Bud Haffner makes cutters for cp soap and had his tooling for making such cutters. It takes a completely different cutter to cut melt and pour soap. This is almost the same type of setup my daughter had when she was in the melt and pour business never finding a multi-cutter. She also made a lot of melt and pour, The knife is a double-handle long cheese knife but I do not know where she bought her box.
> https://www.amazon.com/Double-Plast...ble+handle+cheese+knife&qid=1613620936&sr=8-2



I got my double handled cheese knife on Amazon for about $15.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Feb 22, 2021)

400-500 soaps a week, Wow..  where do you sell it


----------



## buttonsHT (Mar 6, 2021)

Uncle Andys makes an M&P cutter.









						Uncle Andy's Soap Cutter  Straight Blade Soap Loaf Cutter - Etsy Canada
					

This Moulds item by UncleAndyTools has 470 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 21 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Something witty (Mar 12, 2021)

buttonsHT said:


> Uncle Andys makes an M&P cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Soap Guillotine!!!!


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 12, 2021)

LilyJo said:


> If you are making that amount of soap you need a commercial soap cutting press. I have seen a UK one in the past but I remember it being £2-3000 and being, I think, hydraulic. I will have a look see if I can find it
> 
> Knew I had seen it somewhere soapequipment.com fo a custom m& p cutter but its about £2500


Well this website is a rabbit hole from which I might never emerge...


----------



## Wooden Wick (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi there! Please check out our video below which helps cover some tips and tricks to making M + P Soap!


----------

